# Rats and Mice



## Claire1978 (Aug 4, 2007)

Micha,female long haired mouse






Luna






My male husky rats..Chopper,Demon and Wolfie


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 4, 2007)

Yay, I'm the first to respond and the first to view.

Great looking rats. Was Luna's eyes red because of the flash of the camera? At first I thought that she was an albino.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 4, 2007)

The two on the end look like possums :lol:


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 4, 2007)

lol yeah they do (look like Possums) But Luna and Micha are very cute.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm guessing that you don't have any females so that if any of them run off, they can't reproduce. Hehehe.


----------



## Claire1978 (Aug 5, 2007)

> I'm guessing that you don't have any females so that if any of them run off, they can't reproduce. Hehehe.


Yep!! Plus females tend to get more problems than males  



> Yay, I'm the first to respond and the first to view.Great looking rats. Was Luna's eyes red because of the flash of the camera? At first I thought that she was an albino.


Both girls have red eyes!


----------

